# New silvia smell



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I just bought a brand new Silvia from coffe Italia, I've had it a couple of days and to my surprise there is some sort of smell coming out of the water. It is quite noticeable even though I put a lot of water trough it.

I can also taste it in the espresso. I have backflushed the machine once which didn't change anything. Is there anyone here that had the same problem? The smell is somewhat plasticy.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated

Thanks !


----------



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

My machine from Caffe Italia was dispatched this AM from Italy with an estimated delivery of Fri. I'll let you know how I get on.

Have you eMailed Caffe Italia ?? - Marco has been giving me some advice and usually responds very quickly.


----------



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

FYI

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machines/436362


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

> My machine from Caffe Italia was dispatched this AM from Italy with an estimated delivery of Fri. I'll let you know how I get on.
> 
> Have you eMailed Caffe Italia ?? - Marco has been giving me some advice and usually responds very quickly.


Just emailed him - let's see.


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

> FYI
> 
> http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machines/436362


Thanks !


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

One thing I hate about testing machines is the new machine taste and smell. Not all machines have it, but most do. I find it takes a LOT (many litres) of clean water flushing and around 10-15 double shots for a machine to start to settle down. This is why I test for weeks not hours.

Of course there can be other issues if the smell or taste persists beyond this time, especially if someone on the production line has become creative and used the wrong sealant in the wrong place..


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> One thing I hate about testing machines is the new machine taste and smell. Not all machines have it, but most do. I find it takes a LOT (many litres) of clean water flushing and around 10-15 double shots for a machine to start to settle down. This is why I test for weeks not hours.
> 
> Of course there can be other issues if the smell or taste persists beyond this time, especially if someone on the production line has become creating and used the wrong sealant in the wrong place..


Hey,

Thanks a lot for this, it looks like the smell might be quite an normal occurrence. I'll keep using the machine every day and see if the taste settles down.


----------



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

Received my Silvia this AM and have just primed it and made my first 2 shots with foamed milk. Taste was spot on but the drink could have been a little hotter - can confirm that theer was no smell coming from the unit and no strange taste from the coffee (Aldi Colombian beans which I took a chance on but which are surprisingly decent for only £1.79 200g)


----------



## Ret0lein (Dec 12, 2017)

Claude said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought a brand new Silvia from coffe Italia, I've had it a couple of days and to my surprise there is some sort of smell coming out of the water. It is quite noticeable even though I put a lot of water trough it.
> 
> ...


I have the absolutely SAME problem- bought my machine also from Caffe Italia.

Do you have any further insights to share?

Thanks!


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

Ret0lein said:


> I have the absolutely SAME problem- bought my machine also from Caffe Italia.
> 
> Do you have any further insights to share?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey,

In short not really.

The smell is somewhat gone, If I make some steam I can still smell something. I need to buy something to clean the boiler and see if this solves the problem entirely. But for now I am fairly happy, the coffee tastes great. The only thing I did was to run loads of water through the boiler, but I've really noticed the taste disappearing after a few espressos (Maybe 20?) . I don't drink that much coffee (maybe two a day) during the week, over the weekend I might make 4 to 8 coffees so I'm hoping that in a few weeks there would be no smell at all.

Hope this helps.

Claude


----------



## Ret0lein (Dec 12, 2017)

Claude said:


> Hey,
> 
> In short not really.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking back on that fairly old topic









Did you try to use citric acid or some other descaler like that?


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

Ret0lein said:


> Thanks for checking back on that fairly old topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not yet. That's my next step.


----------



## Ret0lein (Dec 12, 2017)

Claude said:


> Nope not yet. That's my next step.


Please let me know, what happened and if it helped.

I will try this in the meanwhile...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Ret0lein said:


> Please let me know, what happened and if it helped.
> 
> I will try this in the meanwhile...


that should work fine


----------



## Ret0lein (Dec 12, 2017)

Stanic said:


> that should work fine


Excellent









It just feels strange to do that in a completely new machine


----------



## Ret0lein (Dec 12, 2017)

Stanic said:


> that should work fine


After trying it, the smell is not gone, but the coffee tastes as it should.

Maybe I will try it again after one or two weeks to see if the smell goes away...

However, I really wonder why a completely new machine smells like this :-/


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Look at the positive side, perhaps your sense of taste and smell is extraordinary developed


----------

